# Detailing spray? Bird poop problems?



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Got_Leather said:


> Also, get rid of that California Duster. That thing is nothing but a swirl installer.


Funny that you say that because I've used one for years and don't really feel the are that bad. For what very minor marring I have seen them create, leaving the layer of dust on will do about the same, and even more swirls can be inducted by washing the car to replace the CD.

That's my .02 on CD's


----------



## 04yfz (Oct 2, 2005)

dboy11 said:


> Funny that you say that because I've used one for years and don't really feel the are that bad. For what very minor marring I have seen them create, leaving the layer of dust on will do about the same, and even more swirls can be inducted by washing the car to replace the CD.
> 
> That's my .02 on CD's


I have to disagree, the CD will cause swirls, and it is definitely not safer than a proper conventional wash. With a conventional wash you have soap and water for lubricity between the wash media and the paint. With the CD you are basically dragging a mop like product over the dust and paint, essentially grinding the dust into the paint.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

04yfz said:


> I have to disagree, the CD will cause swirls, and it is definitely not safer than a proper conventional wash. With a conventional wash you have soap and water for lubricity between the wash media and the paint. With the CD you are basically dragging a mop like product over the dust and paint, essentially grinding the dust into the paint.


Again I differ in the CD has a paraffin wax product that is designed to lift the dust into its fiber. I have to admit that if you drag it across the surface with the weight of the wand it will cause some marring, I gently let my over the surface and I can see the dust life off the car very well.

I don't disagree that washing is not a better choice but in the interest of time, and what I feel is a very minimal amount of marring that the DC causes over time, used correctly then I see no reason not to use one.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I rather take the extra 30 minutes to ONR my car, then spray some OCW on it and look great. If I don't have 30minutes, I would rather leave the car alone. ONR + Grout Sponge + 2 Buckets with Grit Guards + Detailed Image's Waffle Weave Drying Towels = EASY and SAFE maintenance.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I use Poorboys Spray and Wipe a lot for cleaning my cars...then both my cars are garage queens and the weather here is not that bad..


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Got_Leather said:


> I rather take the extra 30 minutes to ONR my car, then spray some OCW on it and look great. If I don't have 30minutes, I would rather leave the car alone. ONR + Grout Sponge + 2 Buckets with Grit Guards + Detailed Image's Waffle Weave Drying Towels = EASY and SAFE maintenance.


Totally agree! But somehow my 30 ONR wash takes an hour, and my hour regular wash takes 2. I'm either getting slower...or more anal 

I also gave up on the CD as soon as I bought the dark color car. That thing will mar the finish no matter how light I use it.


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Due to the acid content of the birds**t and the water-based paint in today's low Volatile Organic Compound paints, I doubt there is any way to prevent etching the paint job once birds**t contacts it. The longer the birds**t is on the finish, the deeper the etching. You can mitigate the etching with applications of wax, but there will be etching of the paint. *For some reason, black paint seems to be a challenge to birds to take a s**t on your car. I have had numerous cars that were painted black, and every one of them got hit with birds**t. The three that weren't painted black have not been hit once,* and the cars are outside during the day when they are being driven to-from work or on errands or fun trips.


I think birds must be color blind... I've had a grey car, a red car, and again a grey car... The birds found the red one much more often... Now that I'm back to grey maybe they won't strafe me as much.


----------

